# Moving to Madrid



## Tricailiz (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi. We will be moving to Madrid in a couple of months and will like to know the best and quite neighborhood for a family of six. My kids are still very young.

I looked up schools for my kids and will like to know if some can help with information regarding the following schools of interest;

1. Kings College
2. Hastings college
3. liceoeuropeo
4. St Georges
5. International College of Spain

Thanks and hope you can help me in this forum to make the right decision.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you prefer to be central or out of town?

Do you prefer to live in a flat in an urbanisation (good for meeting people) or do you prefer a house with garden?

Also an indication of budget would help.

All those schools have good reputations, but expect to pay over €1000/month once you have taken into account things like meals, school buses, etc.

Hastings is the most central, probably the cheapest, and I have heard good things about it, but it doesn't have fantastic facilities. It is in the Chamartin area, which is upmarket and relatively peaceful considering it is so central.

Kings is bigger, with various sites to the north of Madrid. It has better facilities and open spaces, and a good reputation.

The other 3 are to the north of Madrid in a very expensive and leafy area called La Moraleja, full of detached houses with gardens.

St Georges Madrid only opened a couple of years ago (although they have established schools in other parts of Spain).

Liceo Europeo also has a good repuatation, but I don't think it follows the UK curriculum (if that's important to you). It is perhaps the most Spanish of the options (although all the schools apart from ICS will be predominantly Spanish kids, even if the teaching is in English).

ICS is probably the most international and multi-cultural, and the most expensive. I believe they follow the IB for all years.

You might also want to consider The British Council School, Runnymede and the International School of Madrid.


----------



## Tricailiz (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Chopera for your quick response.

We will prefer out of Madrid center. Like I mentioned in my post we will like to know good family neighborhood for a family of six. We are also considering a flat even though my kids are pretty young. That means a lot of running around, noise etc.

I understand that school location can be a factor when considering where to live.

If we eventually go for any of the schools in La Moraleja. I just hope we will be able to find a good and affordable flat else we might consider family neighborhood close to La Moraleja. Though, I presently do not know any.

I think I am kind of inclined towards IB curriculum considering the fact we might relocate in future considering my hubby nature of job. I just hope ICS been expensive really gives 'value' for the money.

Also, my first child is 10 years old so I am kind of concerned about schools with good/best academic standards and environment that will enable my children
settle down fast.

I am still very open to suggestions and advice.

I will look up the other schools you mentioned in your post.

I really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

ICS sounds like a good option if you want IB then, but look out for those fees! With 4 kids it could well be over €5000/month. However that does mean it should be quite easy to get your kids in there.

Near La Moraleja there are recently built neighbourhoods called Sanchinarro and Las Tablas that have lots of new urbanizations with pools, gyms, etc. You'll probably need a car if you live there, but they could be a good place to find a flat to begin with.


----------



## Tricailiz (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks again Chopera.

I have looked up the areas you mentioned. There are quite a number of new developments.

Well, I will try and apply to some of the schools mentioned if not all. We hope on arrival we will be able to narrow down to one suitable for the kids.

Yea, ICS fees can be an issue. But let see how it goes.

Thanks.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Tricailiz said:


> Thanks again Chopera.
> 
> I have looked up the areas you mentioned. There are quite a number of new developments.
> 
> ...


Please let me know how you get on. I don't know any of those schools from first hand experience (although I know people who went to some of them) so it'll be good to know what your experience is like.


----------

